# SUPERHIT OIL ?



## pureessence (Apr 6, 2008)

I love my nag champa soap. Anywhere I can get SUPERHIT OIL to scent my soap. email me at [email protected]

I tried the fragranceoilfinder already. I know it is out there please help?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

What is _superhit oil_? Never herad of it.


----------



## pureessence (Apr 6, 2008)

*Superhit*

It is an incense fragrance made by Satya. Same company that makes Nag Champa.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, I just googled  bit. 

First of all, 100's of comapnies make Nag Champ. 

It looks to me like Superhit is just what that particular comany calls their brand of Nag Champ which would mean they are the only people that carry it. You could get a sample and send it off to a lab to have it duplicated.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like they took traditional Nag Champ & added a bit of sweetness to it. If you knew what they added for sweetness you could duplicate it yourself. Is it a touch of vanilla or honey maybe?


----------



## Martin (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't know if you are still looking for this sent but it is on brambleberry.

Sonja


----------

